# Can't keep the white wall clean homies....need help.



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

First off homies I'll be the first to admit that I fucked up by buying some bullshit ass Milestars. I cant take them back so I have to try something.

Anyways, the other day I bought some milestars for 220. Thought it was a good deal until I got those bitches home and cleaned all that blue shit off. The problem that I'm having is the whitwall will not turn completely white no matter what you do to it. There are some stains on the the whitwall that do not come off at all. Has any one had this problem and does anyone know how to get those bitches clean? 

BTW some o.g 5:20's will be on order soon. 

Milestars= garbage!!!


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

You need more elbow grease:biggrin:


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Bleech white, SOS pads, and some elbow grease is all you need


----------



## FREAKY TALES (Nov 27, 2006)

The way I clean mines is with a degreaser they sell at sams club. That shot works real good even on old ass 520s with dark brown wws. Give it a try and you'll fall in love with it.


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

Yea homie i had the same problem i fucked up also and got milestars i ended up cleaning with westleys bleach white about 4 times and then sos pad and they got a little better but still got some brown stains on them i might just buy some whitwall paint and paint them till next year and buy a set of real tires if i can find some 4 good price.


----------



## gzking (Jan 19, 2008)

where do u buy WhiteWall paint ? sos pad worked great on my MileStars


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> Yea homie i had the same problem i fucked up also and got milestars i ended up cleaning with westleys bleach white about 4 times and then sos pad and they got a little better but still got some brown stains on them i might just buy some whitwall paint and paint them till next year and buy a set of real tires if i can find some 4 good price.


 Yeah homie Milestars got us. Thats cool never again will they get a penny off my ass. I'd rather slap my stocks back on and put away the D's. Its funny though the other day I got tired of using all that crazy shit to clean the whitewall so I said fuck it and took a grinder to those bitches. They turned white alright but a week later all that brown shit came right back. Thanks for the replies homies. Fuck Milestars......should have known they were on some bullshit!!!!


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

FREAKY TALES said:


> The way I clean mines is with a degreaser they sell at sams club. That shot works real good even on old ass 520s with dark brown wws. Give it a try and you'll fall in love with it.


 I'm a try that out F Tales. Hey man I know u got them og 5:20's on deck all day long. Show me some love and sell me some 13's 5/8th WW. Let me get that homie hook-up price(lol).


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

sandiegohat said:


> Yeah homie Milestars got us. Thats cool never again will they get a penny off my ass. I'd rather slap my stocks back on and put away the D's. Its funny though the other day I got tired of using all that crazy shit to clean the whitewall so I said fuck it and took a grinder to those bitches. They turned white alright but a week later all that brown shit came right back. Thanks for the replies homies. Fuck Milestars......should have known they were on some bullshit!!!!


 Hey homie I've never heard of painting the WW. Where do they sell the paint? LMK its worth a try.


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

sandiegohat said:


> Hey homie I've never heard of painting the WW. Where do they sell the paint? LMK its worth a try.


i have used enamel house paint works good


----------



## duallyboy (Jun 6, 2011)

sos pad and ajax,scrub away


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

i bought some online before it worked good just google Ranger whitewall paint i painted my 20 inch tires i had on some american thorq trust wheels the ones that look like supreams i had them on a 2005 monte carlo damn they looked good i will look for pics and post some up


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

Have the same problem with mine. Mine are stock 15" with a 1.3 inch whitewalls that always turn brown/yellowish tone to it. I used bleche white, SOS pads, grinder, wet sandpaper, a grinding stone and a lot of elbow grease to no avail. I'm gonna try that paint, seen some on eBay.


----------



## sandiegohat (May 14, 2010)

Cool....looks like I'm painting these hoes for now.

Thanks for all the replies.



Fuck Milestars!


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

sandiegohat said:


> Cool....looks like I'm painting these hoes for now.Thanks for all the replies.Fuck Milestars!


Let me know how it turns out, oh n mine aren't milestars mine are dimension IV.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

The reason the whitewalls get all brown is from the tire oils coming to the surface, not just because they are milestars... milestars aren't liked because of how they look not how they preform...

Anytime you get (buffed) whites expect to have to clean then alot. I would suggest using an sos pad and the ******'s Bleache White also. Thats all i've ever used. Be sure to let the bleache white sit in without overdrying. you might be washing it off too soon for it to work?? 

use the bleache white let it get green and scrubb the whitewalls with a brush or sos pad (one that isn't to fine or excessively course), spray then down with bleache white again and then rinse them off... Its gonna take a few washes at least to get off all of the brown. and you will more than likely have to keep up on them alot more.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Sos pads have gotten me through for a while but funny as this sounds I got tired of buying and siad fuck it. I keep a nail file, a jug of clean water, a jug of soapy water, and 2 towels in my trunk now so everytime I hit the gas station I can klean em. Armorall protects em for a while but will turn em brown if you don't clean that crap off and reapply. mine scrub my skirt on one side if I corner too hard so I don't think I'll ever stop scrubbing whitewalls at least once every 2 or 3 days..


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

sandiegohat said:


> Yeah homie Milestars got us. Thats cool never again will they get a penny off my ass. I'd rather slap my stocks back on and put away the D's. Its funny though the other day I got tired of using all that crazy shit to clean the whitewall so I said fuck it and took a grinder to those bitches. They turned white alright but a week later all that brown shit came right back. Thanks for the replies homies. Fuck Milestars......should have known they were on some bullshit!!!!


Yep.. Fuck Milestars they straight garbage:boink:


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

yUP TO BAD ALOT OF US HAVE TO BUY MILESTARS NOW A DAYS BCUZ THERE IS'NT ANYTHING ELSE AROUND WHERE WE LIVE BUT I NEVER HAD THIS PROBLEM WITH WHITEWALLS I HAVE ALWAYS RODE ON COOPER TRENDSETTERS OR OTHER BRANDS FROM SEARS AND NEVER HAD THIS WHITEWALL PROBLEM TILL MILESTARS. :guns:MILESTARS


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Don't put any tire dressing on the whitewall, only the black part.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

funny i been thru this.....

i had some milestars i would clean with bleach white sos and even a scrub brush....could never get them right.....i took my car out of town, and we were washing the car in the hotel parking lot and i found an old ass bbq brush in the grass and used that since i didnt have anything else.....and it worked fuckin wonders.


bleach white and bbq pit brush for them yellow white walls...............try it.


----------



## SmooveP (Jun 4, 2003)

Man, glad I ain't the only one...I'm with all ya, FUCK MILESTARS I got mine with my fresh crosslaced 13s only to be pissed off as well when I cleaned them and I freakin scrubbed the shit our of them with SOS and bleach white to no prevail!!!! I went back to Gil's (wheel & Tire) and checked their inventory, they are ALL LIKE THAT..WTF??? Makes me miss my freaking BiasPly's, but they ride like shit...whole reason I went radial and not 520....anyone here try those new (adverstised) bias ply cokers I've seen in LRM? To Lone Star..what kind of BBQ brush....there are tons.....my boy said try 600 grid sand paper...


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

edgarcarrillo253 said:


> yUP TO BAD ALOT OF US HAVE TO BUY MILESTARS NOW A DAYS BCUZ THERE IS'NT ANYTHING ELSE AROUND WHERE WE LIVE BUT I NEVER HAD THIS PROBLEM WITH WHITEWALLS I HAVE ALWAYS RODE ON COOPER TRENDSETTERS OR OTHER BRANDS FROM SEARS AND NEVER HAD THIS WHITEWALL PROBLEM TILL MILESTARS. :guns:MILESTARS


 We ve got UNIROYAL TIGER PAWS IN STOCK AND HAVE HERCULES MRIV COMING ON ORDER ALSO,HIT US UP AT (520)623-3974 KUSTOM RIMS&MORE....WE ARE ALSO AN AUTHORIZED BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICDISTRIBUTOR AS WELL AS THE AUTHORIZED GALAXY WIRE WHEEL DISTRIBUTOR FOR SOUTHERN AZ...ASK FOR CARLOS AND LET US KNOW YOU FOUND US ON LAYITLOW...WE'LL SHIP ANYWHERE YOU NEED..GRACIAS


----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

OH YEA,BY THE WAY,WE DO NOT CARRY OR SELL MILESTARS UNLESS ITS A SPECIAL REQUEST..JAJAJA HQF


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

SmooveP said:


> Man, glad I ain't the only one...I'm with all ya, FUCK MILESTARS I got mine with my fresh crosslaced 13s only to be pissed off as well when I cleaned them and I freakin scrubbed the shit our of them with SOS and bleach white to no prevail!!!! I went back to Gil's (wheel & Tire) and checked their inventory, they are ALL LIKE THAT..WTF??? Makes me miss my freaking BiasPly's, but they ride like shit...whole reason I went radial and not 520....anyone here try those new (adverstised) bias ply cokers I've seen in LRM? To Lone Star..what kind of BBQ brush....there are tons.....my boy said try 600 grid sand paper...


i just used a regular old bbq pit brush with a wooden handle....home depot sells them for like a dollar or 2.....u want the wire bristles to be very strong, not soft...and when u clean the tires u dont apply alot of pressure, basically just go over the white wall very gently with the bbq brush and the usual bleach white...


----------



## edgarcarrillo253 (Jan 17, 2011)

i going to try that bbq brush:thumbsup:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

on all types of diff WW tires when real bad even when i had my Ds on the fleetwood and they rubbed like a mother i just used 600GT sandpaper and dish soap and water. thats about he only thing that got em white white..and you dont have to get on em too hard either. try it and see what happens. 

now i wouldnt recomend this on any new whites since they are still smooth at the top but if you gona be scrubbing them might as well knock it out fast


----------



## bump512 (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

i jus go 2 the dollar store buy this stuff called mean green.. trust this shit works on everythng, however dont get on mirrors or chrome!!!!!!! oo an sos pad helps with this


----------



## gema68 (Dec 6, 2009)

JUST MY OPION I USE BLEACH WHITE, SOS PAD AND IF WORSE COMES TO WORSE USE A LITE SAND PAPER. ALWAYS TRY TO KEEP ANY TIRE SHINE OFF WHITE WALL IT TENDS TO YELLOW UP!!!!!!


----------



## laylo67 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ajax & Steel Wool wrks great:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Solorio (Jan 19, 2011)

TTT


----------



## gervais_85 (Mar 17, 2006)

Oven cleaner and sos pad. 

Put rubber gloves on ur hands, grab water hose (with water running), one hand have oven cleaner and the other hand have the sos pad. As soon as u go once around with cleaner, go over twice with sos, then spray off. Only had to do it once with some yellow tires. Did it once and just kept the tires clean.

And don't put tire shine. If u really feel the need to shine ur tires, grab a old towel, wrap towel around two fingers and spray dressing on ur fingers, then rub it on.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)

this is what i use it works better then bleach white and cheaper $1.99


----------



## <<<DR.J>>> (Jan 12, 2009)

thats totally awesome hahaha sorry had to say it


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

gema68 said:


> JUST MY OPION I USE BLEACH WHITE, SOS PAD AND IF WORSE COMES TO WORSE USE A LITE SAND PAPER. ALWAYS TRY TO KEEP ANY TIRE SHINE OFF WHITE WALL IT TENDS TO YELLOW UP!!!!!!


Ive used 400 grit wet sand paper and has worked great.


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Man i had same issue in Texas. I ended up pilling the wheels off. Did some research and found a bad ass trick that works on every stained white wall... 

Got to a hardware store and buy a drill bit that is made up of red scotch bright pad, hook it to a cordless drill or any drill. Tape up the lip of wheel. And let the drill clean the white wall. Trust me this is the best, cheapest way to fix the issue. Enjoy!


----------

